# any advice on the Dubai - london clinic



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

i would like to take my 3 year old son and i was wondering if anyone had a hands on experience .

thank you in advance


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

anyone been there????


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

The one in Dubai Festival City?


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

zin said:


> The one in Dubai Festival City?


no i meant the one in jumeirah


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

vagtsio said:


> i would like to take my 3 year old son and i was wondering if anyone had a hands on experience .
> 
> thank you in advance


I like London Clinic and use it myself but for my daughter (11) I use Dr Waseem at Medlink (nr Spinneys on Beach Road). He is an excellent pediatrician. Tel 04 344 7711.


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes, very good operation, both locations.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

vagtsio said:


> i would like to take my 3 year old son and i was wondering if anyone had a hands on experience .
> 
> thank you in advance


Throughly recommend !! have been using them for 6 years and the new clinic is excellent

Dr Smylie is an excellent all round GP and they now have have many extra facilities there


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

agree, Dubai London Clinic very nice and really helpful staff!


----------

